# Getting to know you



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, as it's the new year....and lots of new members, I thought it would be nice to get to know a little bit about each other.....and cos I'm nosey and not done one of these for ages 

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?* my loyalty...my ability to keep secrets whilst being surrounded by gossipmongers....and my long hair and nails ! 

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ?* Johnny Depp, Danny Dyer

*3. What's your favourite song ?* Unfinished Sympathy by Massive Attack to name one of many !

*4. Name the best holiday you have been on* Thailand (Koh Samui)...especially 2nd time as that's where me and DP finally "got it together" after many years as friends......and also love Australia and New Zealand (all times I've been there have been great !)

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?* Laugh most days....always giggling (mainly to myself so I end up looking  ) 

*6. What's your favourite tv programme ?* Tend to watch any old rubbish but love Grand Designs...just dream of living in one of those houses !

*7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?* Yep, I've got 3 (and want more)....strawberry on right shoulder, a star and the word "star" (but written in Thai) on my left hip and an "ohm" on my right ankle...was gonna get star design on my foot in the summer and one on my wrist but tattooist was too busy and I couldn't be bothered to walk back down the road...might have to do it !! (DP hates them though !).....PS I had star tattoo well before all these celebs...and my middle name means star !!

*8. What was the last dvd you watched ?* The Doors (with Val Kilmer) the other night...before that, Outlaw (with Danny Dyer)

*9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? * Painting/drawing but not done for ages....must dust off the canvases !

*10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?* A ballet dancer...and no, I'm not Darcey Bussell

*11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?* Champagne...vodka...or am partial to a Budweiser !

*12. What car do you drive ?* Mazda 323 (old and shared with DP) but have got a bit of a "thing" for Mini Coopers and I _really_ want one (but don't think I'll be getting one)

*13. What's your favourite colour ?* Red....purple, blue, green, pink....

*14. What's your favourite food ?* Thai.....or most fish

*15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?* Thai Corner Cafe (do you notice a theme here  ) or Gordon Ramseys in Chelsea...or J Sheekeys (fish restaurant)

*16. What's your favourite fast food ? * KFC zinger burger (I know, not healthy at all !)

*17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ?* No pets but would love a Staffordshire bull terrier or an English bull terrier

*18. High Street or Designer ? * Both....love a bargain but like a few "labels" as well

*19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?* Audrey Hepburn

*20. What toothpaste do you use ?* Colgate Sensitive

*21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?* Apart from London...somewhere by the sea....Sydney would be nice !

*22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?* The Kooks (Inside In/Iside Out) and The Killers (Sam's Town)

*23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?* Minxy le Minx, Natty Jappatty and DP calls me all sorts of made up names but usually calls me Vashti, which is my middle name !

*24. What was your favourite children's book?* Natasha's New Doll (can't remember who by but mum bought it for me and I've still got it), The Very Hungry Caterpillar, Where The Wild Ones Are, The Crocodile Who Wouldn't be King, The Little Prince, Beatrix Potter books....and of course, the Mr Men (Little Misses was a bit after my time !)

*25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?* Charlie and The Chocolate Factory, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

*26. What football team do you support ?* Arsenal Arsenal Arsenal 

*27. Trainers or heels ?* Both....I love heels but my feet don't...so I live in trainers...and my new blue Kicker boots !

*28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?* About 14 hours in one go but have done 36+ hours door to door when been to see my parents in New Zealand !

*29. Do you speak any other language ?* A little bit of Italian (being a little bit Italian myself  )

*30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................* I'm a little bit  and have done a bungee jump and a 14000ft tandem skydive

Copy and paste your answers.....

Natasha xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? * I'm quite selfless I'd rather someone else got their dreams come true even if it meant I had to sacrifice mine! I mean that genuinely too I'm not just saying it!

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? * George Clooney, Ewan McGregor

*3. What's your favourite song ?* She's the One by Robbie Williams

*4. Name the best holiday you have been on * Rome for our Honeymoon, liked it so much we went back for our 2nd Wedding Anniversary last year

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? * Watching Peter Kay DVD over the weekend

*6. What's your favourite tv programme ? * Also love Grand Designs but at the moment Dancing on Ice and Kingdom are my favourites

*7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? * No way! I'm too soft for all that malarky! 

*8. What was the last dvd you watched ? * Peter Kay at weekend and before that Dancing on Ice the Tour which I got for Christmas

*9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ?* More a way of life really - our motorbikes, both really into our bikes DH has a Ducati 999 I have a Suzuki GSXR750 for all those who know about these things!

*10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?* I wanted to be a professional ice skater and no I didn't do it! 

*11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?* Rose Wine

*12. What car do you drive ? * I've got a new Mini Cooper S and DH has a Freelander TD4 Sport

*13. What's your favourite colour ? * There is only one colour ..... PINK!!! 

*14. What's your favourite food ? * Toasted Current Teacakes

*15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? * Margheritas, my friends husband owns it and it's a fabulous Scicilian Restaurant not far from home

*16. What's your favourite fast food ?* Dominoes Pizza

*17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? * 1 x Golden Retriever called Teddy 4 x Cats called George, Cleo, Charlie and Oscar

*18. High Street or Designer ?* Definately High Street 

*19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? * Doris Day! 

*20. What toothpaste do you use ?* Whatever's on special offer

*21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? * I'd live in Yarm in the North East, it's where my Sis, BIL and Neice and Nephew are.

*22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?* Haven't got one, but anything Robbie does is OK by me!

*23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? * None I'm prepared to share on the World Wide Web!  

*24. What was your favourite children's book? * Corky

*25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?* The Italian Job (the original), Shrek, 8 Mile

*26. What football team do you support ?* Football??! What's that? 

*27. Trainers or heels ?* Both.... depends what I'm doing

*28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?* 3 hrs to Greece, I've lived a very sheltered life!!

*29. Do you speak any other language ? * Some Italian and a titchy bit of French

*30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. * I used to be a serving Lifeboat Crew Member.


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?  I am no size zero that's for sure, but I am comfortable in my own skin!!  I am fiercely loyal and a bit of a sensitive soul  

2.  Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Tom Hanks

3. What's your favourite song ? Have I told you Lately - Van Morrison

4.  Name the best holiday you have been on  Majorca, Peurto Pollensa with our friends and their 2 girls.  We stayed in a villa and it was just heaven on earth.

5.  When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?  Last night.....watching Catherine Tate and Molly saying to me "That is well lame.....aaaaallllllllllllright!!!!!!"  Thank heavens it wasn't the Nan!!!  

6.  What's your favourite tv programme ?  Love Catherine Tate  

7.  Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?  No, I'/m a bit of a coward to be honest  

8.  What was the last dvd you watched ?  You've Got Mail  

9.  Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Don't have masses of time for a hobby anymore.....I would love to learn to play the guitar though...that is my new challenge  

10.  What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? I wanted to be a physiptherapist, and no, havn't achieved that one at all  

11.  Favourite alcoholic drink ?  Gin and Tonic 

12.  What car do you drive ?  Renault Scenic.....far too sensible for my liking but needs must 

13.  What's your favourite colour ?  Pink, Pink and Pink!!!!!!!!!

14.  What's your favourite food ?  Good old fashioned roast Lamb

15.  What's your favourite restaurant called ?  Don't have a favourite really......depends on what I fancy  

16.  What's your favourite fast food ? Indian!!!!

17.  Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? We used to have a dog called Katie but she passed away November 2006......  We miss her like mad as we had her from a tiny pup.  we thought about getting another but Molly has developed a really bad allergy to dogs!!

18.  High Street or Designer ? Definately both....the clothes wouldn't fit one boobie but I love accessories, not least my Louis....eh Amanda      

19.  If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?  Julia Roberts.....I think she is beautiful 

20.  What toothpaste do you use ?  Aquafresh Extreme Clean

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?  Here, but I would like more holidays!!!!

22.  What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?  I am loving the Hoosiers which is a little unusual for my taste, but my most listened to album is Amy Whinehouse Back to Black.  Amazing voice.

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?  Bib.......I forever miss my mouth whenever I eat or drink so it seems appropriate......other than that, BANGERS!!!!

24.  What was your favourite children's book?  The Gruffalo

25.  What are your top 3 films of all time ?  Pretty Woman, West Side Story, Cinderella  

26.  What football team do you support ?  Come on you Spurs!!!!!!!!!

27.  Trainers or heels ?  Heels, heels, heels, heels, heels    

28.  What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?  About 8 to Florida

29.  Do you speak any other language ?  Obviously Persian or something similar when I speak to my dh because he never takes any notie of me!!!!! 

30.  You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................I am totally barking mad.....other than that, I have beared my soul!!!!!!!



Jo xxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?* My ability to stay calm in stressful situations

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ?* Danny Dyer 

*3. What's your favourite song ? * Build me up buttercup - the foundations
*
4. Name the best holiday you have been on:* Family holiday last sept to Ibiza

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?* Yesterday when i couldnt get out of bed and dp had to roll me off 

*6. What's your favourite tv programme ?* All CSI's Dancing on ice

*7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?* I have 2. A dolphin on my left shoulder, and a scorpian on my ankle

*8. What was the last dvd you watched ?* Flood

*9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ?* Cross stitching

*10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it? * I wanted to be a mw, and no i never made it 

*11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?* Archers with lemonade 

*12. What car do you drive ? * Vauxhall Corsa Comfort

*13. What's your favourite colour ? * Purple, blue
*
14. What's your favourite food ?* Chinese

*15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?* La Brazzier

*16. What's your favourite fast food ?* Mcdonalds McChicken burger

*17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it called?* I had a cat called Suzie, who passed away a few months ago, she was 17 yrs old

*18. High Street or Designer ?* High street

*19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?* Johnny Depp

*20. What toothpaste do you use ?* Colgate

*21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? * Borth-y-guest, porthmadog. My fave place in the whole world
*
22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?* Rhianna - good girl gone bad, and David Gray - greatest hits
*
23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?* Diner by my nan, and something a bit rude by dp 

*24. What was your favourite children's book?* Spot the dog  my mum still has the books which she gets out for my niece

*25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?* Speed, Bring it on all or nothing, potc

*26. What football team do you support ? * I dont  Im a massive formula one fan

*27. Trainers or heels ?* Trainers, Hate wearing heels unless i have too

*28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?* 2 1/2 hrs
*
29. Do you speak any other language ?* nope

*30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).......*I can sense spirits

Nikki xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?* I have nice long hair and blue eyes and great (.)(.) also am a fantastic listener and all my friends come to me with their problems!

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress?* Patrick Swayze (only in Dirty Dancing though!)

*3. What's your favourite song ?* You Raise Me Up - Westlife - anything Westlife actually

*4. Name the best holiday you have been on*: Honeymoon - New York - Los Angeles - Cruise to Mexico - Hawaii - Vegas

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? When my friend and I did a dance fitness DVD of Jade Goody - we were crying with laughter at how bad it was - ace workout on my stomach though!

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? Neighbours, Property Ladder, Grand Designs, Buffy

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?  None but am tempted but cant decide what I would have!

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Harry Potter

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Cross stitching, reading, property developing

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it? I wanted to work in habitat conservation with red squirrels. I dont do conservation with squirrels but I did kind of get into that line of work - just need to refocus a bit again.

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?  White wine

12. What car do you drive ?  Mercedes A Class

13. What's your favourite colour ?  Lilac and pink

14. What's your favourite food ?  Sausages and bread sauce with mash and fried onions and a cup of tea!!

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?  Burlingtons

16. What's your favourite fast food ?  KFC chicken strips

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it called? I have a black labrador called Penny and an obnoxious cockateil called Stompy

18. High Street or Designer ?  High street but I have a bit of designer in there (nothing recent though!)

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive)  ? Sarah Michelle Gellar - so I could experience kissing Angel and Spike (I couldnt think of anyone else!) also would like to be that thin!!

20. What toothpaste do you use ?  Colgate

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? I quite like where I am but would like to live in a nice big house in the countryside (nearish to my family) with some chickens and a peacock

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?  Westlife but do like a lot of other stuff but got tickets from DH to see Westlife for my wedding anniversary!!

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? Rhia, wiz, libeth, lillybeth

24. What was your favourite children's book? Shadow the Sheepdog - Enid Blyton

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?  Dirty Dancing, City of Angels, any other chick flicks!

26. What football team do you support ?  Dont do football (or sports!)

27. Trainers or heels ?  Like trainers and heels - depends which jeans I have on!

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 9 hours

29. Do you speak any other language ?  can read a bit of Latin!

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)....... the only thing I drink apart from wine is tea! - not very exciting I know but couldnt think of anything else*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?* Not judging people as I dont walk in their shoes

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ?* Julie roberts

*3. What's your favourite song ?* Over the rainbow - the Eva Cassidy version

*4. Name the best holiday you have been on* Kenya with my dh last October 

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?* laugh everyday but had girly weekend this weekend and laughed lots

*6. What's your favourite tv programme ?* Extreme makeover home edition

*7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?* One on my right shoulder which is the chinese symbol for heaven

*8. What was the last dvd you watched ?* Thomas the tank engine! ( dont ask  )

*9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? * ummm does shopping and shoes count?

*10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?* Wanted to be a vet but turned into a nurse instead!

*11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?* ummm any 

*12. What car do you drive ?* Mercedes A class and vauxhall corsa

*13. What's your favourite colour ?* Red

*14. What's your favourite food ?* Steak, cooked to perfection

*15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?* The last wine bar

*16. What's your favourite fast food ? * KFC tower burger

*17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ?* 2 cats , sammy and jess both 3 years old

*18. High Street or Designer ? * both

*19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?* Julie roberts! long long legs 

*20. What toothpaste do you use ?* Colgate Sensitive

*21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?* right here in sunny norfolk 

*22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?* amy winehouse back to black

*23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?* Suzie floozy (dont ask! )

*24. What was your favourite children's book?* The jolly postman

*25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?* pretty woman, beaches (so sad) and mary poppins

*26. What football team do you support ?* Norwich City (only as dh tells me I have to)

*27. Trainers or heels ?* Both as have over 100 pairs of shoes/boots

*28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?* 9 hours to Kenya

*29. Do you speak any other language ?* Used to be fluent in German but a tad rusty now. A little french as parents live there

*30. You may not know it but I can play the flute and saxophone. I am also married to a vicars son!*


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? My ankles  My determination when i set my mind to something.....hmmm That'll do i think 

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Johnny Depp, Kirsten Dunst, Sandra Bullock

3. What's your favourite song ? I'll look after you - The fray at the minute at least lol 

4. Name the best holiday you have been on Probably my honeymon to the Isle Of Man, we had such a fab time... even if it wasnt the Maldives like we had wanted to go to!

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? Probably a few days ago... whilst reading icanhascheesburger lol

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? At the minute Torchwood, but i do love Charmed, Ugly Betty, Dr Who, IT Crowd, lost, Desperate Housewives and Heroes! Not that i watch a lot of TV you understand  

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? Yes i Have 3... a blue rose on my left shouder blade, a dragon (its enormous ) on my right arm and a chinese symbol on my left boob 

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Hostel Part 2 and before that the final destination trilogy

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? I actually dont! Unless you count reading as a hobby... i love to do that. 

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? Cabn Crew no not yet but i am working on it!

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? Smirnoff ice, baileys, most corkys shots!

12. What car do you drive ? I dont have my license yet but i do practice in my car which is a Nissan Micra. I really want one of those new Fiat 500s though lol

13. What's your favourite colour ? Purple and Pink lol

14. What's your favourite food ? A good curry, not a fan of currys from a jar though 

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? A fab curry house in Shardlow... nw we've moved its not possible to go 

16. What's your favourite fast food ? Whopper!

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? Yes 1 dog, a 10 month old choc lab called Buddy! 1 Cat 10 years old called Honey (due to her colouring)

18. High Street or Designer ? Highstreet... not that i wouldn't like designer but my purse just doesn't stretch that far lol

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? Probably Angelina Jolie... mmmm Brad Pitt  

20. What toothpaste do you use ? Colgate Total

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? New Zealand definitely!

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? The Fray

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? Roony Dig   (My sisters ) Beks, Bek, Beigh and Bee 

24. What was your favourite children's book? The very hungry caterpillar, Dear God, Beatrix Potter, The Magic faraway Tree and Nancy Drew!

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?  Leon, Romeo and Juliet, Bring it On

26. What football team do you support ?I dont lol

27. Trainers or heels ?I love both.... my new boots are fabulous but for general everyday wear my trainers and i do love my black platform sketchers 

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?About 3 hours, going to Corfu.

29. Do you speak any other language ? Only the French i learnt at school

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................  I collect Keyrings and badges, My purse is and Eeyore purse lol I love really girly fluffy and sparkly things  

Bekie*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ?

3. What's your favourite song ?

4. Name the best holiday you have been on ?

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?

6. What's your favourite tv programme ?

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?

8. What was the last dvd you watched ?

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ?

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?

12. What car do you drive ?

13. What's your favourite colour ?

14. What's your favourite food ?

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?

16. What's your favourite fast food ?

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ?

18. High Street or Designer ?

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?

20. What toothpaste do you use ?

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?

24. What was your favourite children's book?

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?

26. What football team do you support ?

27. Trainers or heels ?

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?

29. Do you speak any other language ? 30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. 


Blank Questions to Copy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? My sense of humour

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? John Cusak

3. What's your favourite song ? Imagine...John Lennon

4. Name the best holiday you have been on ? Holiday? what's that?

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? Last night in bed

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? Grey's Anatomy

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? Nope...too chicken but I ant one!!!

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Knocked Up

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Cardmaking

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? A Doctor...and no I didn't 

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? Tia Maria and Coke

12. What car do you drive ? Don't drive...only people up the wall 

13. What's your favourite colour ? Red of course 

14. What's your favourite food ? Crispy Seaweed

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? Jimmy Chungs in Inverness

16. What's your favourite fast food ? KFC

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? A dog called Kacey and a cat named Flossie

18. High Street or Designer ? High Street

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? Audrey Hepburn

20. What toothpaste do you use ? Colgate Whitening

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? Next door to my mum!!!

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? Katherine Jenkins Rejoice

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? Noodlesplodge (don't ask me why!!!  ) 

24. What was your favourite children's book? We're Going On a Bear Hunt

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ? Top Gun, The Simpsons Movie, Flashdance

26. What football team do you support ? THE MIGHTY LIVERPOOL REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!

27. Trainers or heels ? Trainers

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 10hrs

29. Do you speak any other language ? A bit of French and Flemish...Oh and does scouse count??  

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. Can't think of one


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? *My Hair/Honesty*

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? *Brad Pitt *

3. What's your favourite song ? Cherish - *Cool and the gang*

4. Name the best holiday you have been on ? *Florida*

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? *Chitter meet **  Nope I lie
It was with Dh last night he picked up on Holly W (dancing on Ice) say to the Ice panel what can Aggi do next week to improve . . . AGI DOO get it * 

6. What's your favourite tv programme_ 's _ ?* ER, Charmed & Friends, Extreme makeover Home edition,*

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? *Nope*

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? *Friends the 1st series*

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? *Photography*

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?
*A nurse - changed my mind once I got the qualifications I needed to get in *

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? *Theres a Choice  Jack D & Coke  *

12. What car do you drive ? *A laguna*

13. What's your favourite colour ? ORANGE

14. What's your favourite food ? *Steak or Carbonara*

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? *Its a pub called The Talbot or if I'm in London Dixies*

16. What's your favourite fast food ? *Subway*

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? *2 Golden Labs and a fluffy blk and white cat*

18. High Street or Designer ? *High St *

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? *Dame Judi Dench *

20. What toothpaste do you use ? *colgate mostly*

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? *Canada but by the sea*

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? *Keith Urban*

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? *~Dizzi~*

24. What was your favourite children's book? *Enid Blytons The Magic Faraway Tree*

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ? *Sweet Home Alabama. Top Gun. Beaches.*

26. What football team do you support ? *I dont  Prefer Rugby *

27. Trainers or heels ? *Heels ( but they hurt! )

* 28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 9 hours

29. Do you speak any other language ? *Nope*

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. *Cant think of one . . . sorry*


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

*1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?* I always keep promises and I am just and fair. Oh and I have quite nice ears.

*2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ?* It would be a toss up between Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp right now.

*3. What's your favourite song ?* Too many songs to pick a favourite. I'll get back to you on that.

*4. Name the best holiday you have been on* Mexico. All inclusive 5* luxury and we did everything!

*5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?* While watching Shrek The Third (The frog king's funeral to be specific - I think the "ye Olde Footlocker" tickled me a bit.

*6. What's your favourite tv programme ?* I don't really watch much TV these days. Bones maybe?

*7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ?* Nope. Nature gifted me with many natual tatoos anyway (moles).

*8. What was the last dvd you watched ?* Happy Feet - again! 

*9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? * Creative Writing and ametuer astronomy. I get very little chance to do either though.

*10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ?* A forensic scientist. Er, no!

*11. Favourite alcoholic drink ?* Alabama Slammer (tequila, Southern Comfort, orange juice and a dash of grenadine.)

*12. What car do you drive ?* I share a Chrysler PT Cruiser with DH. It's a bit of a love-hate relationship because it looks lovely, has some great inertior features but is a bit gutless and steers like a cow.

*13. What's your favourite colour ?* Mauve.

*14. What's your favourite food ?* Probably Greek.

*15. What's your favourite restaurant called ?* Asterias (Starfish) All wholesome home cooked Greek food made by the owner's mother. Alas it's on the small Greek Island of Thassos so not something I get to enjoy often.

*16. What's your favourite fast food ? * Tops Pizza.

*17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ?* Two cats. Monkey is my little baby girl and Legolas my handsome boy - both are rescue cats and Legolas only has 3 legs (hence the name).

*18. High Street or Designer ? * Cheap and nasty high street for me, but any bargains of any type will do. I love Next too.

*19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?* Uh, um, maybe Angelina Jolie? She gets to sleep with Brad Pitt so can't be all bad.

*20. What toothpaste do you use ?* Whatever is on offer, so long as it's a total /tartar control one.

*21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?* Greece - Thassos to be precise, just so I could enjoy Asterias every night of the week.

*22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?* Umm, not a band but favourite singer is Sarah Mclachlan. Also her Mirrorball album.

*23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?* Caz is my nickname! Also Caggy and, occasionally Craggy!

*24. What was your favourite children's book?* What Katy Did.

*25. What are your top 3 films of all time ?* The Life Of Brian. The Holy Grail. The Rocky Horror Picture Show. I think those choices speak volumes about my personality.

*26. What football team do you support ?* I Don't really. My twin brother is a gooner though and is determined my son will be one too. Could be a problem seeing as how if half brothers is a True Blue Chelsea fan...There may be trouble ahead... 

*27. Trainers or heels ?* Neither as I'd take a pair of boots or Doc Martens over wither any day but trainers if I had to pick.

*28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ?* 12 hours to Los Angeles.

*29. Do you speak any other language ?* I tiny bit of French and Spanish and a bit of "tourist" Greek (plus a few swear words I was taught.)

*30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................* I have a twin brother. I am 5ft 2 a bit dumpy with olive skin, straight brown hair and brown eyes. My twinnie is 6 foot, blonde curly hair, blue eyes and a peaches'n'cream complexion. Not what you would call alike!

C~x


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?  I rise to any challenge, and don't stop until it's achieved.

2.  Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Cary Grant

3. What's your favourite song ? Kiss is On My List by Hall and Oates - makes me go all squibbly

4.  Name the best holiday you have been on  ? New Orleans about 6 years ago.  Oh and the stop over in New York when we missed our plane, it was the airlines fault so we got free hotel, free food and a day in NY

5.  When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ?  Usually I laugh a lot but Ive had a miserable day. I think it was when my DD was in a restaurant shouting "COOCUMBERRRR" at the top of her voice repeatedly

6.  What's your favourite tv programme ? QI

7.  Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? I have a tat of Eros on my left hip.  Got it for my 30th birthday, wish Id had it before.

8.  What was the last dvd you watched ?  Sin City I think, DVD player is in the garage so dont watch it much!

9.  Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Shopping, coffee, yoga

10.  What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? Not telling! Cos I did and I am! 

11.  Favourite alcoholic drink ? Whiskey  

12.  What car do you drive ?  Ka

13.  What's your favourite colour ? Khaki  

14.  What's your favourite food ?  Italian, but i am wheat free so that makes it a bit tricky!

15.  What's your favourite restaurant called ?  Speedy Noodle, though i dont think you could call it a restaurant  

16.  What's your favourite fast food ?  Speedy noodle 

17.  Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? Nah, except the dirt.

18.  High Street or Designer ? I tend to be charity shop or designer - not often in between!

19.  If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?  
Cary Grant - what a life, loved by all, amazing actor, bold beautiful and a WW2 spy!
20.  What toothpaste do you use ?  Green people Citrus

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?  Central London (not off the tube map where I am)

22.  What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? Kate Nash  

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?  Not really - DH calls me Squiggy and DD calls me Topcat (because Dh told her to)

24.  What was your favourite children's book?  Arabels Raven, no one remembers it 

25.  What are your top 3 films of all time ? M, Rules Of Attraction, The Birds

26.  What football team do you support ? None.  i like to think I support the Streatham Redskins Ice Hockey team, but ive never seena  match so I dont see how I can.

27.  Trainers or heels ?  Boots like Caz- boots all the way, summer, rain or winter 

28.  What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? i thought 8 hours, but if it takes 12 hours to get to LA must be 12!

29.  Do you speak any other language ? I speak a bit of Museum French and russian - used to work ina  museum so know how to point to the exhibits.

30.  You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................Think I am too boring for random facts. Er... One of my boyfriends once dumped me by pretending he had moved to Denmark, he was in factt living 10 minutes away.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? My loyalty and sense of humour.

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Johnny Depp

3. What's your favourite song ? the Kill - 30 seconds from mars

4. Name the best holiday you have been on ? A week in Ibiza when I was 18, I won it in a comp in a pub. I has an amazing time.

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? My friend (she moved to The Congo 2 weeks before Christmas) phone me on Friday. It was really good catching up - even though we try to speak at least once a week.

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? Ghost Whisper, Ugly Betty, CSI, ER

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? NO

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Mans Chest

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Reading

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? Police/fire person

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? Anything cold

12. What car do you drive ? I don't drive, but when I have learnt, I want a lipstick red beetle

13. What's your favourite colour ? Red/Brown

14. What's your favourite food ? Chinese

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? Don't have one

16. What's your favourite fast food ? KFC - Tower Burger

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? 2 dogs. Staffie crossed with Lab called Sam, he is 8 years old. 1 Rottie called Buddy, he is 6 months old and is the most daft and cuddly dog (apart from Sam )

18. High Street or Designer ? High Street

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? Grace Kelly

20. What toothpaste do you use ? Colgate

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? Hamilton, DHs is from there

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? Don't have one at the moment, anything that is on my Ipod

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? None - although my nephew called me Aunty freeze after I called him Mr Freeze when he had watched one of the batman movies 

24. What was your favourite children's book? The Hungry Caterpillar

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ? Pirates of The Carabean (all 3) Dial M for Murder, Dirty Dancing 

26. What football team do you support ? I don't watch football. I support Northampton Saints RFU

27. Trainers or heels ? Trainers. I only wear heels on a night out

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 2/3 hours

29. Do you speak any other language ? A few words in Welsh, me & DS are going to learn to speak Welsh

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)..................


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? I think I have lovely eyes and lovely hair, Im also very very loyal to my family and friends.

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Nicholas Cage

3. What's your favourite song ? True Companion- Mark Cohn

4. Name the best holiday you have been on Komandoo Maldives, www.komandoo.com for our honeymoon. I loved it!!

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? Not sure really, can't remember thats a bit bad isn't it. We usually have a laugh at my mums at the weekends.

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? Strictly Come Dancing!!

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? No I think they are a bit ugly to be honest

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Gone with the Wind

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Shopping, jewellery making, and playing on our new wii

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? I wanted to be a ballet dancer, that didn't work out, I also wanted to be an astronaught, that didnt work either, but I did go to kennedy space center!!

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? Cabernet Sauvignon

12. What car do you drive ? Vauxhall Corsa- my first car

13. What's your favourite colour ? Pink, Pink and Pink!!!!!!!!!

14. What's your favourite food ? Good old fashioned roast Lamb

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? A local Chinese Take Away named Shengs where I have Chicken Chow Mein every time

16. What's your favourite fast food ? Chinese

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? I have a beautiful little shih tzu named Popples, she is our little baby

18. High Street or Designer ? High Street all the way

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? Jessica Simpson

20. What toothpaste do you use ? Aquafesh something

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? Atlanta, with hubbys dad

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? Not sure really

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? Gem, short for Gemma (my real name)

24. What was your favourite children's book? The hungry Catapillar

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ? Cinderella, The Notebook, My wedding video http://www.everaftervideos.com/everafter/new/gemma.wmv

26. What football team do you support ? None- its boring

27. Trainers or heels ? Heels to look pretty, but most of the time its trainers.

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 14ish to the Maldives

29. Do you speak any other language ? French

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself)................Im a music graduate and play flute.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ?  My honesty and im also a good listener

2.  Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Audrey Hepburn

3. What's your favourite song ? You've gpt the Love by Candi Statton

4.  Name the best holiday you have been on  ? MY honeymoon 5* holiday to Mexico

5.  When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? Last night with DH  

6.  What's your favourite tv programme ? Taggart, Jonathan Creek

7.  Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? Yep, have 2, a rose on my belly and a a love heart on my bum , heading off to LA in May, might have another done on my foot (stars) whilst there

8.  What was the last dvd you watched ? Knocked up

9.  Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Shopping!!!

10.  What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? Lawyer, loved LA Law!! Thats now my marries name and initials!!

11.  Favourite alcoholic drink ?  Gin and Tonic or Southern comfort and cranberry

12.  What car do you drive ?  Type S Honda Civic

13.  What's your favourite colour ?  Pink!!!! 

14.  What's your favourite food ? Thai and Med

15.  What's your favourite restaurant called ? I have 2, The Rama a lovely Thai place and Byzantium that does Med food although has moved so not close anymore

16.  What's your favourite fast food ? Whopper

17.  Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? Yep, i have an English Springer Spaniel called Sasha

18.  High Street or Designer ? High street, but do have Designer bags!!

19.  If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ?  A\udrey Hepburn

20.  What toothpaste do you use ? Colgate 

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ?  New York, i love it there

22.  What's your favourite band/album at the moment ?  New Kylie one

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ?  No, not htat i know of 

24.  What was your favourite children's book?  All Rold Dahl books

25.  What are your top 3 films of all time ? Breakfats at Tiffanys, Pretty in Pink and Leon

26.  What football team do you support ? It would have to be Celtic, not a footie fan though

27.  Trainers or heels ? Would ove to say eels, but trainers too comfy 

28.  What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? 8/9 hours to Mexico, beating that this year though, going on a plane for 11hours, wish me luck

29.  Do you speak any other language ? Little Italian  30.  You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. My thumbs are double jointed


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

1. What's the thing you like most about about yourself ? My sense of humour and loyalty

2. Who is your favourite actor/actress ? Will Smith

3. What's your favourite song ? T'Pau - China In Your Hand

4. Name the best holiday you have been on ? Isle of Wight, all the family my Dads side went in 2006, there was 16 of us in all, had a great time, the kids were sooo happy, we took over the hotel lol

5. When was the last time you laughed lots...and loudly ? Can't remember, feels like it's been years!

6. What's your favourite tv programme ? Haven't really got one, don't watch much tele

7. Do you have a tatoo, if so, where ? Yep, 3, one on my wrist with DH's name in a scroll, one on my hip and one on the bottom of my back

8. What was the last dvd you watched ? Crash

9. Do you have a hobby, if so, what ? Nope

10. What did you want to be when you grew up....did you do it ? I really wanted to be a surgeon but i started being naughty at school, and for the last 2years at school i was a cow, got kicked out 6months b4 GCSE's started was only aloud back to sit the exams, only came out with B's and C's awww and a U in french

11. Favourite alcoholic drink ? Vodka

12. What car do you drive ? I don't

13. What's your favourite colour ? Red

14. What's your favourite food ? Roast beef

15. What's your favourite restaurant called ? Haven't really got one, i prefer home cooked meals

16. What's your favourite fast food ? Burger king

17. Do you have a pet and if so, what is it ? A Dog and a Cat

18. High Street or Designer ? Bit of both, Designer in the sales though lol

19. If you could be famous actress/actor who would you be (dead or alive) ? I'm not sure I'd want to be famous, but if i had to choose it would be Julie roberts, pretty with legs up to her arm pits lol

20. What toothpaste do you use ?  Colgate

21. If you could live anywhere (in the World) where would you live ? Nice big house somewhere quiet in the UK so I'm not too far from my family

22. What's your favourite band/album at the moment ? Mike and the mechanics, but it'll change next week, i love my music and have a different favourite depending on my mood

23. Do you have a nickname, if so what is it ? Kay, but my Mum calls me Malcolm and has done since i was little, i have no idea why?

24. What was your favourite children's book? Charlotte's Web

25. What are your top 3 films of all time ? Dirty dancing, Ghost, and love actually

26. What football team do you support ? Chelsea

27. Trainers or heels ? Both, depends on what clothes I'm wearing, live mainly in my boots

28. What's the longest time you've ever been on an aeroplane ? Can't remember how long it was but i went to Portugal years ago

29. Do you speak any other language ? Nope, hence my 'U' in french lol

30. You may not know it but (a random fact about yourself).................. I can read tarot cards


----------

